# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Kho phim >  FS - The Scent 2012 720p HDRip XviD-Playy - Mùi Hương

## nguyenhungcase

A detective Seon-woo, who moonlights as a private investigator, has a beautiful new client Soo-Jin. The woman asks the detective to take photos of her husband in the midst of having an affair with another woman. When the detective goes to take pictures he discovers that the woman's husband is already dead. Now the detective becomes a suspect. The detective is chased by another detective Gil-ro. He must now set out for the real killer.

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt2365847/

​*Hình ảnh trong phim*​

​*Link Download*​

FS - The Scent 2012 720p HDRip XviD-Playy - Mùi Hương
FS - The Scent 2012 720p HDRip XviD-Playy - Mùi Hương sub​Sau khi download xong nối hết tất cả các file, sau đó các bạn dùng winrar giải nén bình thường.
Mật khẩu để giải nén phim *hdmovie.vn* Sau khi nối phim lại để xem được phim có phần đuôi là mkv các bạn dùng chương trình VLC để xem. Tải chương trình VLC tại đây Chương trình xem phim VLC
Mọi người sau khi click link đợi 5 giây rồi click vào  để vào link download nhé.​*Bấm vào đây ủng hộ mình một lần nào*

*FS - The Scent 2012 720p HDRip XviD-Playy - Mùi Hương*

Dù vô tình hay hữu ý ghé ngang qua blog mình, thì mọi người để lại comment cám ơn hay đóng góp ý kiến để ủng hộ Phim Nóng ngày càng phát triển nhé mọi người.

----------

